# Problem



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

ich habe warhammer installiert und die patches geladen nun wollte ich spielen und hab auf spielen geklickt, aber das spiel hat nich gestartet sondern es erschien ein fenster in dem stand: Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben.

So, muss ich warhammer jetzt nochmal neu installieren oder gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit an d3dx9_34.dll herann zu kommen?

mfg


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

DirectX Updaten sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

cool danke, aber könntest du mir noch sagen wo ich das updaten kann? hab da nicht so die ahnung von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

also wenn ich cd1 einlege und dann auf "DirectX installieren"klicke passiert nixx...


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Hier der aktuelle Direkt X

und falls Dir die Datei dann immer noch fehlt, Hier Downloaden und in Dein Warhammerverzeichnis kopieren.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich dachte nur dieses Problem mit der dll Datei wäre schon lange mal gefixt worden.... naja wohl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

ich krieg die kriese , jetzt steht da : die Grafikkarte entspricht nicht den minimalanforderungen... omg jetzt muss ich mir noch ne neue grafikkarte hohlen >.<


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> ich krieg die kriese , jetzt steht da : die Grafikkarte entspricht nicht den minimalanforderungen... omg jetzt muss ich mir noch ne neue grafikkarte hohlen >.<



Hm, da kann ich Dir dann auch nicht weiterhelfen, eines noch....... hast Du alle Grafiktreiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das der Fall ist, wird es wohl auch mit den restlichen Komponenten schlecht aussehen. Wie ist denn Deine Rechnerkonfiguration?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Hm, da kann ich Dir dann auch nicht weiterhelfen, eines noch....... hast Du alle Grafiktreiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand?



sry, aber das weiß ich leider nicht...



Teal schrieb:


> Wenn das der Fall ist, wird es wohl auch mit den restlichen Komponenten schlecht aussehen. Wie ist denn Deine Rechnerkonfiguration?



wo kann man das denn nachgucken


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

START => Ausführen => dxdiag => RETURN drücken

Im Tab "System" steht dann der Arbeitsspeicher und die CPU, bei Anzeige die Grafikkarte (bzw. der Treiber davon).


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

also eig stimmt alles


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt alles? Wie ist die Konfiguration? Auch wenn das System die Mindestvoraussetzungen gerade so erfüllt - Spaß macht WAR damit nicht.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

also die mindestanforderungen sollten erfüllt sein nur die grafikkarte ist wohl zu schlecht


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Also sind sie nicht erfüllt, da die Grafikkarte durchfällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie oben bereits gesagt - auch mit neuer Grafikkarte wird das System - sofern es gerade nur die Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllt - nicht so toll sein für WAR. Es macht einfach keinen Spaß, wenn es nur ruckelt, besonders dann im RvR.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

naja probieren kann mans ja^^. welche grafikkarte würdest du mir denn dann empfehlen und wie teuer würde das dann sein?

mfg


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Gar keine. Spar Dir das Geld. Wenn dann würde ich zu einem neuen Komplettsystem raten, aber auch nur, wenn es allgemein gebraucht wird. Nur wegen einem Spiel aufzurüsten halte ich für ziemlich überzogen.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

sind grafikkarten echt so teuer? o.O


----------



## exec85 (13. Oktober 2009)

Es fällt mir zwar etwas schwer zu glauben dass du das hier alles ernst meinst, aber ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du zu den jüngeren hier gehörst und wirklich nicht so recht bescheid weist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine neue Graka alleine bringt dir nichts (in den meisten Fällen)
Die Grafikkarte kann nur dann die volle Leistung bringen wenn der rest des Systems die nötige Power bringt.

Poste doch einfach mal deine System Daten.

Prozessor
Mainboard
Grafikkarte
usw.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Evtl. koennte er natuerlich auf einfach die "dxdiag" infos als .txt datei abspeichern und hier posten...gibts dann halt massig infos ohne viel Arbeit.
Falls du das machen willst:

Start
Ausfuehren
dxdiag eingeben
OK druecken
Unten "Alle Informationen speichern anklicken"
Dann sollte ein Fenster kommen wo du das File abspeichern kannst (Name etc.)

Diese Datei dann hier posten...sind halt noch viel mehr Infos als noetig enthalten...aber naja sparst halt einiges an Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista tm Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001)
Systemmodell: Vostro 410
Prozessor: Intel® Core(tm) 2 Quand CPU  Q6600@ 2,40GHz (4CPUs),~2,4GHz
Speicher: 3070MB RAM
Auslagerungsdatei: 1358MB verwendet, 5023MB verfügbar
DirectX-Version: DirectX 10

also wenn du das gemeint hast, mehr weiß/ finde ich nicht


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Immerhin schonmal ein paar Infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wie is denn deine Graka Bezeichnung - Prozessor + RAM haben wir ja schonmal


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

wie gesagt mehr find ich einfach nicht


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Am besten tippst du bei "Start" - "Ausfuehren" einfach nochmal "dxdiag" ein --> dann oben den Reiter auf "Anzeige" umstellen

Dann bei "Geraet" einfach mal flott den Namen abtippen und wir haben schonma zusammen mit den oben genannten die wichtigsten Daten.
So schlecht sieht das eig. nichtmal aus.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

Name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> Name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte


Sicher das du das umkringelte abgeschrieben hast?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

jo den namen aber ich kann uch alles bei anzeige abschreiben.


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> jo den namen aber ich kann uch alles bei anzeige abschreiben.



OK....dann fehlt anscheinend ein richtiger Treiber.
versuchs doch mal hiermit, :
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_...3733&v=3600

Einfach installieren und dann unter "Anzeige" -> "Windows Video" gucken.

EDIT:


Eloit schrieb:


> Edit: WHOOOOPS! Snapper war schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mein Job  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2:
Ich glaub mein Link geht nicht, der hier muss klappen:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVEREST-Home-...n_13012871.html


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Hrmmm wenn ich mich recht entsinne heisst das doch unteranderem soviel wie du hast 0 Treiber installiert...oder taeusche ich mich da jetzt. Der Rest deines Systems sieht naemlich eig. ziemlich ordentlich aus!
WAR muesste da eig. gehen? Was steht denn an selber Stelle unter Hersteller? Dann koennten wir vielleicht herausfinden welchen Treiber du installieren musst... Hast du vor kurzem z.b. dein System neu aufgesetzt? :-)

Edit: WHOOOOPS! Snapper war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: @Snapper - Na dann! *grinst*


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

Name: Standard-VGA-Grafikkerte
Hersteller: (Standardgrafikartentypen)
Chiptyp: ATI ATOMBIOS
DAC-Typ: 8 bit
Gesamtspeicher ca: Nicht zutreffend
Anzeigemodus: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: PnP-Monitor (Standard)

alles was bei Gerät steht


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Joa dacht ich mir schon - probier mal Snappers Methode - damit sollte was anzufangen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---> http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVEREST-Home-...n_13012871.html



			
				redsnapper schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach installieren und dann unter "Anzeige" -> "Windows Video" gucken.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

ok danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Kein Ding - sobald du die Info aus dem Programm rausgequetscht hast poste sie mal hier - waer doch gelacht wenn wir keinen Treiber finden :-)
Damit sollte am Ende dann eig. auch WAR laufen hrhr


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

was soll ich denn jetzt genau posten?- das ding isn bissi komplieziert...


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Hab das jetzt schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr benutzt! SNAPPER komm zurueck - mom ich installier das mal auch und sag dir genau wo es steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

ok^^


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

ALSO - du gehst nachm Programm-Start im Menu auf "Anzeige" (klappst das Untermenu auf) dann auf "Windows Video". Dort dann rechts in der Informationsliste unter "Geraetebeschreibung" gucken.
Das schreibst mal hier rein ;-)


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

da steh immer noch : Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh gott - so bewandert bin ich mit dem Proggi halt eig. net ;-)...wo is Snapper der das ja empfohlen hat...mom ich muss ma grad gucken... :S
Edit: Was ich oben gesehn hab - du hast doch einen "Vostro 410" - mal gegooglet...das ist ein DELL Rechner oder?
Ausserdem hast du nen Intel Processor!...

http://support.euro.dell.com/support/downl...anConsent=False

Hier gibts n paar Treiber - bin grad am gucken... WB Snapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (13. Oktober 2009)

hiho

muss wirklich am graka-treiber liegen,wäre froh,wenn ich so ein system hätte,mein rechner ist 3 jahre alt,das einzige,was da probleme macht ist der ram,hab nur 1 gb..:-(

wenn das gelößt ist bei dir wird war sicher gut laufen


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

hab hier mal nen bild gemacht vllt hilft das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh Mann da ist man mal für 5 Minuten weg....
Die ATI-Karte die oben im Screen steht ist meine^^.
Wenn Everest dir auch nicht anzeigt was für eine Karte du hast bin ich auch etwas ratlos. Eventuell mal den Verkäufer des PCs anrufen oder auf die Rechnung schauen...
Oder ,wenn du dir das zutraust, den Rechner aufmachen und auf die Karte schauen, da müsste eigentlich irgendwas stehen.


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hast du denn keine CD für nen Grafikkarten Treiber? Normal bekommt man sowas dazu wenn man sich ein System kauft.  Das könnte nützlich sein um erstmal rauszufinden wie deine Grafikkarte heiß und dann werden wir schon den neuesten Treiber finden.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

ich hab den pc damals geschenkt bekommen... und CD`s hab ich auch keine die was mitm PC zu tun haben


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> ich hab den pc damals geschenkt bekommen... und CD`s hab ich auch keine die was mitm PC zu tun haben


Hmm...Problem^^ Dann musst du den PC wohl wirklich aufschrauben und nachschauen was auf der Grafikkarte steht.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

hilft denn das bild nicht was ich gepostet hab?


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> hilft denn das bild nicht was ich gepostet hab?



Ne, leider gar nicht.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

hmmm also pc aufschrauben??? >.< das kann was werden xD


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> hmmm also pc aufschrauben??? >.< das kann was werden xD



Brauchst ja nur eine Gehäuse Wand entfernen und dann auf der Karte gucken ob da was von Nvidia Geforce oder ATI Radeon steht.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2009)

ok, ich mach das dann mal schnellstmöglich und dann melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT - denke ich mal....zumindest nach meiner Recherche die "Vostro 410" Graka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....kann natuerlich komplett falsch liegen....deswegen wirklich lieber mal aufschrauben
Zumindest haben die die meisten drinne...glaube gibt aber noch andere Moeglichkeiten bei diesem Setup...ne Radion oder noch ne andere Nvidia (Geforce)...naja guck ma rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja laut Screen hat die Graka nur 16 MB (!!!) RAM... o.O


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Mal sehen was er rausgefunden hat wenn er fertig mit schrauben ist^^


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie ich den Screen nicht sehe oO - Hilfeeee...was sieht man denn druff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> ok, ich mach das dann mal schnellstmöglich und dann melde ich mich wieder.



Poste einfach nochmal Bilder, aber statt auf Windows Video, gehst du diesmal auf PCI / AGP Video und auf Grafikprozessor. Da müsste dann deutlich zu sehen sein welche Grafikkarte du hast.


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Naja laut Screen hat die Graka nur 16 MB (!!!) RAM... o.O



Das wird aber eher ein Treiber Fehler sein...faszinierend ist wie er damit seine Desktopauflösung überhaupt über 640x480p schrauben konnte^^. Und Fenster müssen sich ja wohl auch scheibchenweise aufbauen.


----------



## Eloit (13. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch gespannt was rauskommt - peinlich wie ich mich halt 0 mit Everest auskenne *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unter "PCI / AGP Video" koennte er unteranderem echt mal gucken @ Oldboy....aber erstmal aufschrauben hier ^^ Immer langsam...


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Das wird aber eher ein Treiber Fehler sein...faszinierend ist wie er damit seine Desktopauflösung überhaupt über 640x480p schrauben konnte^^. Und Fenster müssen sich ja wohl auch scheibchenweise aufbauen.


Eben das dachte ich auch. Vor allem zusammen mit der CPU wäre das schon sehr merktwürdig.


----------



## Skullzigg (13. Oktober 2009)

Man bin ich gespannt ob er die eine Wand vom Gehäuse aufgeschraubt hat, und was daraus geworden ist ;D


----------



## Elens (14. Oktober 2009)

Oh nein es muss was schreckliches beim aufschrauben passiert sein..


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja das schätze ich auch.
Sonst hätte er wahrscheinlich schon geantwortet.


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Oktober 2009)

Elens schrieb:


> Oh nein es muss was schreckliches beim aufschrauben passiert sein..



Sieht ganz so aus, sonst hätte er sich schon längst wieder gemeldet. Vielleicht hat er den PC ja auch ganz auseinander gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (14. Oktober 2009)

Nicht jeder ist in Sachen PC so bewandert und das ist auch nicht schlimm.
Eigentlich sollte der PC als solches anwenderfreundlich laufen, Du kaufst Dir ja auch ne Kaffeemaschine und erwartest das sie gleich funktioniert. Leider ist es da beim PC oft noch ein weiter weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastry (14. Oktober 2009)

Es wäre möglich das es sich einfach um eine ATI "On Board" Lösung handelt, dann muss er sich erstmal ne Grafikkarte kaufen. Kenne die genauen Bezeichnungen bei Ati nicht, aber scheint mir so. Ausserdem handelt es sich um irgendein Komplettsystem ausm Supermarkt oder expert oder was weiß ich, immer wieder ein Graus. =)
Auch die Auflösung des Screens is arg klein, ist das vielleicht n Notebook. Wenn das ein Desktop ist, wurde dir echt Unsinn verkauft.

Mal schauen ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## Elens (14. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht steckt das monitor kabel auch im onboard ausgang des mainboards und nicht im ausgang der graka


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Oktober 2009)

Kommt das nur mir so vor oder hat er so eine Frage schonmal gestellt, irgendwas klingelt da bei mir, wenn es um den Direct X Fehler geht.
Ich meine ja nur, 2 mal der selbe Fehler innerhalb eines Jahres.


----------



## 999 (14. Oktober 2009)

das ist hundert pro ein on Board System 
3 gig ram sind auch etwas schwach bei dem Betriebssystem
bin auch mal gespannt wann er sich meldet :-)


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Oktober 2009)

Also da muss ja echt was negatives passiert sein. Und wenn er nicht gestorben ist, dann schraubt er noch heute^^


----------



## Skullzigg (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Thread hält mich ja härter in Spannung als ein guter Horror.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (14. Oktober 2009)

hiho

1. Nein, ich bin nicht gestorben xD
2.ich hatte keine zeit mich zu melden, sry
3. ich weiß nicht welche Grafikkarte ich hab ... hab geschraubt und versucht die seitenwand abzubekommen aber ging nicht und wollte nicht den pc schrott machen


----------



## Fließendes Blut (14. Oktober 2009)

aber ich kanns nochmal versuchen, bin dann aber erst wieder am freitag oder noch später wieder on


----------



## redsnapper (14. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> aber ich kanns nochmal versuchen, bin dann aber erst wieder am freitag oder noch später wieder on



Immerhin sagst du diesmal Bescheid, dann müssen wir uns keine Sorgen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hmm eine andere wahl als aufschrauben bleibt dir wohl nicht. Und falls du im PC keine ''richtige'' Grafikkarte findest, wirst du wohl ne Onboard Grafikkarte haben, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Shagkul (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Du ganz unbeholfen bist, dann frag einen Freund der sich auskennt, oder notfalls suche einen Händler auf, der Dir helfen kann.
Das ist ja nicht schlimm, muss ja nicht jeder ein profi PC Bastler sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogum (14. Oktober 2009)

du hattest gestern schon mal mit "everest" einen screenshot gepostet.
Wenn du anstelle bei --Anzeige --   
 --Windows Video
Auf 
--Grafikprozessor (GPU) gehst kann man dir hier sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Minastry (15. Oktober 2009)

/sign ogum ^^ habe nun erst drauf geguckt. Er is ja an der ganz falschen Adresse da. =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 999 (15. Oktober 2009)

ok warten wir bis freitag auf teil 2


----------



## Fließendes Blut (16. Oktober 2009)

so pc is offen aber was soll da die grafikkarte sein? oO


----------



## Nawato (16. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> so pc is offen aber was soll da die grafikkarte sein? oO


Das teil auf dem Entweder Radeon oder Geforce steht ^^


----------



## Fließendes Blut (16. Oktober 2009)

ok, ich weiß immer noch nit was die grafikkarte ist >.<


----------



## Nawato (16. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du vielleicht einfach n Foto von den Innereinen deines PCs machen?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (16. Oktober 2009)

[img=http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/4940/foto0330.th.jpg]

hoffe das hilft


----------



## Nawato (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich seh da jetzt keine Graka, ich würde sagen, dass du hast ne OnBoard Karte hast.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (16. Oktober 2009)

d.h?


----------



## ExInferis (16. Oktober 2009)

Zieh Dir einfach mal den aktuellen Treiber von ATi und installier den, der sagt Dir dann schon ob er passt oder nicht.
Passt er nicht, einfach mal den nVidia-Treiber ausprobieren.
Sollte es keiner dieser Grafikchips sein ist die LEistung für WAR eh zu schwach.


----------



## Minastry (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe zwar eine, aber vergiss es. so blöd das nun klingt.


----------



## Nawato (16. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Ich sehe zwar eine, aber vergiss es. so blöd das nun klingt.


Ich hab lange überlegt ob dieser Streifen in der Mitte eine ist, aber dann hab ich gedacht nee, das kann doch nicht sein, son Teil hat mein alter billig fertig Rechner! Also das Ding ist die GraKa?


----------



## Minastry (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja liegt in dem dafür vorgesehenen Slot, besitzt nen Kühler folglich eine "kleine" Grafikkarte. er hat sich warscheinlich son Komplettsystem von expert oder Acer geholt oder was weiß ich woher. Nichtmal voll eingepackte Satakabel. Wenn er dem Verkäufer gesagt hat das er was spielen will, gehört dem ein mit der Bratpfanne.... naja übergebraten. =)


----------



## Nawato (16. Oktober 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> Ja liegt in dem dafür vorgesehenen Slot, besitzt nen Kühler folglich eine "kleine" Grafikkarte. er hat sich warscheinlich son Komplettsystem von expert oder Acer geholt oder was weiß ich woher. Nichtmal voll eingepackte Satakabel. Wenn er dem Verkäufer gesagt hat das er was spielen will, gehört dem ein mit der Bratpfanne.... naja übergebraten. =)


Hm kay, dann kann er auf keinen Fall WAR spielen...


----------



## Fließendes Blut (16. Oktober 2009)

hmm. ich wollt mir eig schon länger mal nen neuen pc kaufen, lohnt sich da der buffed pc zu kaufen???


----------



## Nawato (16. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> hmm. ich wollt mir eig schon länger mal nen neuen pc kaufen, lohnt sich da der buffed pc zu kaufen???


Nein! Der ist für die Einzelteile zu teuer, geh lieber ins Technik Forum und las dir da einen zusammenstellen Link.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (16. Oktober 2009)

meinste das thema : PC-Zusammenstellungen 09/10 2009 ???


----------



## Nawato (16. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> meinste das thema : PC-Zusammenstellungen 09/10 2009 ???


Eine Möglichkeit die andere ist, das du n Thread aufmachst dort reinschreibst, was du brauchst und wie hoch dein Budget ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann dürfteste nach kurtzer Zeit eineige Zusammenstellungen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (16. Oktober 2009)

Da das Problem inzwischen von WAR zur Hardware gewandert ist, schiebe ich den Thread am Besten mal ins Technikforum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Teal


----------

